# Hello there.



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello there. I have just become a member and finding my way the way around the site. (not the best on the computer so it is taking me ages!) 
Anyway it looks a fab site and I hope I can get to some of you. I am also trying for baby.Have a little boy of 20 months and had a miscarraige last August. Since then been trying for no.2. 
Had to go to fertility specialist on first pregnancy and got pregnant on Clomid. Second time got pregnant on own however ended in miscarraige. I have just commenced new Clomid treatment. Since this have been trying to no avail. Hence I am here to get to know others in similar situations.


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Welcome to Fertility Friends

There are quite a few girls on Clomid on here so you will be in good company and have lots of support from everybody on here.

All the very best of luck

Mel


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi J,

Welcome to FF! It is a fab site and you will get lots of support and advice here.

Sorry to hear about your m/c.

I am on my 4th cycle of Clomid at the moment. Why not pop into the Clomid Girls thread and have a natter. Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=34;action=display;threadid=8415;start=40;boardseen=1

Laine x


----------



## floss (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi

Good luck with your treatment, ff is ace, everyone is lovely and you are bound to find people in the same shoes as you. I had a course of clomid 18mnths ago and it made me feel like s**t so you have certainly got my sympathy and support.

Keep posting 

Lisa ^group^


----------



## shaz6969 (May 4, 2004)

hiya to you all,ive just registered.think its great having people who understand how hard it is to try for a baby.how are you all doing?


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya Shaz,

This site is great as everyone is so positive and even if they have had neg results everyone seems to boost each other. Are you having treatment?


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Shaz,

Welcome to FF! Glad you decided to join us too.

If you need any assistance, please ask.

Laine x


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Shaz, How are you doing? I am also new member and keen to get to make friends here. How long are you trying for baby? I am all over the place at the moment and it would do your head in! I am sure it is the same for everyone in same situaton. Am on day 25 of irregular cycle after commencing clomid. Feel like I am wishing the days/weeks away sometimes! Anyway gotta go now as I am on nights. ( does not help!!) Talk soon, Johannaxx


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome Johanna and Shaz 

It's nice to have two more family members. I wish you both the very best of luck with your treatment cycles and maybe we'll get to chat sometime in the Chat Room.

LOL Ronnie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Shaz and Johanna

welcome to both of u to fertility friends

Its a fab site and everyone here is so friendly and supportive, i have met a few friends here already.

I wish u every success in managing ur dream

Dreams really do come true 

sending lots of  

Hope to chat to u in the chat room at some point

^cuddleup^


----------

